# How hot is too hot and how far is too far?



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I suggest not going out if its over 90 and not to do anything more than 2 hrs when its hotter, make sure to stay in the shad and get to a creek whnever you can s your horse can drink make sure to bring a water with yout to to stay hydrATED


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Living in Texas, if we never rode in weather over 90 degrees, we wouldn't ride for 2/3rds of the year. When the weather is hot you should take it easy, and breaks are your best friend! Take a 10-15 minute break in the shade to allow him to cool down a bit.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This is a formula that I found.
I am not used to the heat and humidity and I have had to deal with it since we have moved to east Texas

Temperature(F) + Relative Humidity(%) - Wind Speed(MPH) For example it is 98 degrees + 55% humidity - 5mph wind = 148 Anything under about 130 a horses cooling mechanism will work fine. From about 140 - 170 he will need assistance in proper cooling. And over 180 there may be a risk of heat exhaustion or stroke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I asked but I could tell he was scared and maybe too hot.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/how-hot-too-hot-how-far-125137/#ixzz1wJ649t8N If you are thinking he was too hot then I would have taken a break. You should also carry some water to pour on his shoulders if he ties up. I think it would also depend on what his conditioning level was prior to this ride but a shady trail if it wasn't too still out should be easier than a sunny still humid day. If he wasn't in shape though 2 hours on a hot day would be too much.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> This is a formula that I found.
> I am not used to the heat and humidity and I have had to deal with it since we have moved to east Texas
> 
> Temperature(F) + Relative Humidity(%) - Wind Speed(MPH) For example it is 98 degrees + 55% humidity - 5mph wind = 148 Anything under about 130 a horses cooling mechanism will work fine. From about 140 - 170 he will need assistance in proper cooling. And over 180 there may be a risk of heat exhaustion or stroke.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That seems like a great idea, but I'm not sure we ever get that cool.

Right now it seems cool to me. There is no wind. It has cooled down to 80 degrees. The humidity is 83% according to the weather on the net. That is 163. It is usually way hotter during the day. I think that it is a good formula; I think our weather just sucks. Tomorrow it will probably get to 90 with humidity in the 80 % + range. What I do is to avoid riding in the heat of the day. We either ride early or late. The horses hold up a lot better than I do. If I feel heat stress, they probably do too. Cowchick, I'm glad to see some numbers put on the whole idea.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

hberrie said:


> My questions are:
> Is it ever too hot to ride a horse?
> how long is too long when it's very hot out?
> How do you properly condition a horse for endurance in hot weather and some steep trails?
> ...


I think a lot of those questions are going to be answered with "it depends." What is your horse used to? Is hot weather normal for your area? How fit was your horse to start with?

Certainly if you feel he was approaching his limit, you would know him better than anybody else. Just because someone else on another horse does something, doesn't mean its appropriate for your horse.

In terms of conditioning for hot weather and steep trails, your best bet would be to condition for those things separately before putting them together. If the weather is already hot and likely to stay that way, get him used to the heat before you add in the stress of a steep trail. If the weather is reasonable, work on steep trails before the weather becomes hot.

Another suggestion would be to find some way to help cool your horse while on trail. I use a sponge on a strap so I can apply water to Dream whenever a water source is available. Some people carry scoops that can help them get water on the horse. Certainly make use of shade and rests as often as needed.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

If it it is too hot for me to go for a run without any water, I don't ride my horse. I figure that the stress of carrying me, plus the heat of a saddle pad, saddle, bridle and whatever other tack you use even at a walk would pretty much equal what I would feel like when I run. The running community says to add 20 degrees to the ambient temperature when you run. So a 70 degree day will feel like a 90 degree day. I don't know if you can apply that directly to horses, but like I said -if I wouldn't be able to safely go for a jog/run, then my horse won't be able to safely lug my behind around either. 

That being said -if you can ride adjacent to a river or pond and your horse isn't against going in, then you can ride farther and in hotter conditions. I would bring a sponge or scoop for water and make sure your horse has plenty of time to cool down. Ride in the early morning (I have a friend who lives in texas and rides at 4 am all summer) or late in the evening to avoid the heat of the day. Ride in the shade - but keep in mind that the woods in the summer provide little chance for a brisk wind to cool you down versus the open (woods are better than open for winter riding for the same reason). 

I think a 2 hour conditioning ride at the beginning of the training is asking a bit much regardless of the terrain. Adding in heat and steep hills and honestly I think I would have called it quits at 45 mins-1 hour to keep it fun, interesting and not stressful. If he was absolutely soaked, he was pushed a little farther than I would be comfortable with. Of crouse this is coming from the owner of a princess mare who acts like the world is caving in at the slightest siggestion of sweat forming.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

#1 Learn how to take your horses P&R's. A good horse should recover in 10 minutes. If he is not reaching resting rates in 10 minutes, You are probably stressing him and should slow down or stop.

#2 Learn how to access your horses hydration and gut sounds. Is is capillary refill less than 1 sec or more? How long does it take to fill his juglar? How fast does a skin tent colapse. What are his gut sound and have they changed during the ride.

#3 don't be afraid to get your horse wet. It is easy to carry a sponge on a lanyard and drop it into any water you cross and squeeze it out on his neck or rump to help cool him out.

#4 Electrolytes and lots of water.I give my horses the opportunity to drink at any water we cross. I try to cram extra water into my horse. After they have drunks all they want, I will often offer soaked beet pulp and water melon as means to get extra water into their system.

Utah has a very dry heat. We do get hot and I have often ridden on 90-100° days. But when we get that hot our humidity usually drops to 15% or lower. So a sweating horse gets some help from great evaporation. Those of you in a more humidy climate will have to help the evoporation process , probably by dumping more water on your horse.

On hot days, I look for places to ride that get me out of the heat. Riding on the east or north faces of mountains vs on the South or West facing slopes, keeps me in the shade. Higher elevations are much cooler than riding in the valleys. The option for me is often load the horses in the trailer and go visit a mountain vs riding at home.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Celeste said:


> That seems like a great idea, but I'm not sure we ever get that cool.
> 
> Right now it seems cool to me. There is no wind. It has cooled down to 80 degrees. The humidity is 83% according to the weather on the net. That is 163. It is usually way hotter during the day. I think that it is a good formula; I think our weather just sucks. Tomorrow it will probably get to 90 with humidity in the 80 % + range. What I do is to avoid riding in the heat of the day. We either ride early or late. The horses hold up a lot better than I do. If I feel heat stress, they probably do too. Cowchick, I'm glad to see some numbers put on the whole idea.


It came off a veterinary website if I remember right. And figuring my horses are yanks and not used to heat and humidity any more than myself, it could be used as a guidline, not a bible..lol. I figure it is hard to compare humans to horses as far as heat and cold is concerned. Horses are much better equipped to deal with the cold than we are and don't seem to handle the heat as well as us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I think it would depend on the horse.
Living in NE Texas my horses are used to the heat. I also keep them in good condition. I do not go over 10 miles in the heat and i take it slow.
However we have worked cattle in 110* we just took a lot of breaks and had plenty of water for everyone and their horses.
The arabian and part arabs handle the heat better thatn the TB ans QHs here.
Then again I like most Texans believe anything under 95 is just warm.
Good luck Shalom


----------



## Hrosec (Aug 9, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> I think it would depend on the horse.
> Living in NE Texas my horses are used to the heat. I also keep them in good condition. I do not go over 10 miles in the heat and i take it slow.
> However we have worked cattle in 110* we just took a lot of breaks and had plenty of water for everyone and their horses.
> The arabian and part arabs handle the heat better thatn the TB ans QHs here.
> ...


We're I live in Colorado 80 degrees is hot!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I think it would depend on the horse.
> Living in NE Texas my horses are used to the heat. I also keep them in good condition. I do not go over 10 miles in the heat and i take it slow.
> However we have worked cattle in 110* we just took a lot of breaks and had plenty of water for everyone and their horses.
> The arabian and part arabs handle the heat better thatn the TB ans QHs here.
> ...


LOL, Yes I think your right!
Last year I worked some folks that raised barrel horses down here. When we had that "cold" streak(never got above freezing) they refused to come out of the house, I never even wore my long handles. It got down to about 35F they would be out in insulated coveralls and I am comfortable in a hoodie. It gets above 80F I am sweating and pretty sure I am going to die, they were happy piddling outside in the heat of day. At that point I am showing up before daylight so I could go home before it got hot....LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Give me a hundred degrees over 30 any day of the year.
I could never live where there is winter for more than a month. That is if you add up all the days that it is below 40.
Shalom


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

How much is too much will depend on the horse, The techniques for figuring it out are the same for every horse. All these formulas and heat indexes and its hot it aint hot are meaningless if you are not using data from the horse. Painted horses post is right on. I would add pulse to the mix as well. As it gets hotter its gonna be harder on the horse and pulse will elevate. When you stop pulse should come down pretty quick. Learn to take pulse and check it out on occasion. Most horses resting is between 40 and 50. After a workout they will be about 70 when you stop and in 10 minutes or so should be back down to 60. Also learn to measure hydration level and gut sounds. Watch his pee, what color is it ? clear is better.

So Pee poop eat drink ?
Cap refill ?
slimey gums ?
gut sounds ?
Pulse dropping down below 64 after a 10 -15 minute breather ?

He's good ride him like you stole him.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I live in southeast Texas 30 miles inland from the coast in a swamp. It is hot and steamy here. We literally didn't have a winter this year. 

Listen to yourself and your horse. I have had a horse that had anhydrosis and stopped sweating in the summer months. I had to manage him well, ride him where there was shade and water, carry water to pour on him, etc. 

With Biscuit I don't have that problem but as someone else said, if we waited for days under 90 degrees we wouldn't be riding much! We try to ride where there is shade for part of the ride. We will go through water at certain places and I have rode my horse out shoulder deep (other horse = not Biscuit) and used a Sham Wow rag to drag up water on him and keep him cool. 

Keep your horse and yourself if good condition. Wear a cool vest/hat insert to keep yourself cool. Ride in shade if possible and take extra water for you and horse. We also ride in the early morning in the summer or late in the afternoon. Makes it a little easier!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Where I live in Texas we try to avoid riding between 12-4 in the afternoon.
From the latter part of june to early Sept it is still 100 degrees early in the morning and later in the afternoon.
Our horses are acclimated to it but we still take our time getting where we are going and take frequent rests. Shalom


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What she said!!!! Know the climate, know yourself and your horse.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you all for you responses. I get a little paranoid cause I'm a new horse mom. I like the idea of carrying a sponge and I'm thinking of getting one of those portable dog bowls so I can get him water from the fountains in the park. There are not alot of streams where I ride and my horse seems to be afraid of water anyway. I am working on that.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> How much is too much will depend on the horse, The techniques for figuring it out are the same for every horse. All these formulas and heat indexes and its hot it aint hot are meaningless if you are not using data from the horse. Painted horses post is right on. I would add pulse to the mix as well. As it gets hotter its gonna be harder on the horse and pulse will elevate. When you stop pulse should come down pretty quick. Learn to take pulse and check it out on occasion. Most horses resting is between 40 and 50. After a workout they will be about 70 when you stop and in 10 minutes or so should be back down to 60. Also learn to measure hydration level and gut sounds. Watch his pee, what color is it ? clear is better.
> 
> So Pee poop eat drink ?
> Cap refill ?
> ...



Joe,
I know that you ride endurance and more educated on the subject of possibly overheating a horse. The formula I provided, as I said earlier, was purely a guideline not a bible. Especially given I am from a place where the temps and humidity are very mild, then moved to a place that is extremely hot and humid, in my and my horses opinions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Cowchick, I just noticed that you live in Nevada. I guess that is really hot. How hot are your summers?

In middle Georgia, we have a lot of days with highs over 95. Early mornings may be as low as 80. The humidity is near 100% a lot of the time.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Cowchick, I just noticed that you live in Nevada. I guess that is really hot. How hot are your summers?
> 
> In middle Georgia, we have a lot of days with highs over 95. Early mornings may be as low as 80. The humidity is near 100% a lot of the time.


We have been in east Texas for the last year and moving homing within the year.
The part of NV we are from has an elevation of 6500. We have some 90F days during the summer but very rarely anything over 100F. But still in the mornings, mid summer, you are glad to wear a hoodie over your long sleeve shirt in the morning. Even in the heat of summer it is only 50 at best before sunrise. And it is a very dry climate.

Here in TX I think we may be similar, maybe a tad cooler, last summer our mornings maybe 75 +, but appartently it was the second or third worst heat in Texas history. 100+ days with humidity...yuck. I spent a summer in Phoenix AZ...much rather take a dry heat, than the humidity! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree about the humidity. I think it is what about kills us here.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah...the humidity is a strength sapper!!! It can make one feel nasty and exhausted all at one time!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I live in west Louisiana. I ride every day from 7-9pm, never before unless it is 80 or below. If its too hot for me to go out and exercise, it's too hot for Buck. I also save the heavier work for the end of the ride, when it's cooler. Distance wise we cover as much distance as possible before dark (9pm) so how far we go depends on the route/day. The best advice I can give is be considerate and err on the side of caution!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Tarpan, what part of west Louisiana do you live in?


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

yup. the days I ride at night, or earllyyyy in the morning.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

QOS, I live on Toledo Bend Lake. Beautiful riding out here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Daughter took my mare out on an 8-mile ride Saturday. It was in the mid-90's and humid. However, there was also a pretty good breeze, so it wasn't too horrid out. Dancer hadn't been ridden in nearly a year (long story). However, she didn't even break a sweat except for under the saddle pad.

Well, she probably did sweat, but the wind kept it dried off. Dancer was still full of energy and ready to go when she got back to the house. We were really surprised. I guess she handles the heat pretty well...


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

_"Temperature(F) + Relative Humidity(%) - Wind Speed(MPH) For example it is 98 degrees + 55% humidity - 5mph wind = 148 Anything under about 130 a horses cooling mechanism will work fine. From about 140 - 170 he will need assistance in proper cooling. And over 180 there may be a risk of heat exhaustion or stroke."_

I do like that formula as a general baseline, and the guidelines are DEAD ON, especially where they say "risk of...." Risk of does not mean "will happen, don't ride" it means don't be stupid! Pay attention to yourself, your horse, ride within your conditioning and drink water. 

Today my boy and I did a little 5 mile trail ride, some in deep sand where he was really working and some running. During those parts, he was a sweaty beast. But once we were just walking again, he cooled off and his breathing came back down nice and easy. Let's see- 90*+82%-15mph=157? In that middle zone? Sounds about right for just the early start of summer down here.  We'll be hitting that borderline 180 points here shortly where you really do have to be smart and be careful.

If you don't live in areas where it's hitting borderline for weeks at a time though? I'd probably just take the day off and wait til tomorrow!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Joe,
> I know that you ride endurance and more educated on the subject of possibly overheating a horse. The formula I provided, as I said earlier, was purely a guideline not a bible. Especially given I am from a place where the temps and humidity are very mild, then moved to a place that is extremely hot and humid, in my and my horses opinions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That formula is just that a formula for heat index, It has zero data from the horse factored in, so really isnt much use. One horse might drop dead at 80, while another could care less if it's 120. Just pulling out some numbers from thin air really isnt telling you what effect it is having on the horse. Nor does just saying, "my horse is used to it". My horse Bo can handle 20 miles at 90 degrees high humidity at around 7mph. Emma can barely handle 12 miles at 5. You MUST have data from the horse to know what is ok and what isnt ok on that particular day. 

To know the answer to "how hot is too hot and how far is too far?" You have to ask the horse. Monitor his hydration level, his willingness to eat and drink, his gut sounds, and his pulse. Those are the things that apply to every horse on every day.
The effects of the temperature, sunlight, humidity are what matter, not the actual measurements.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Joe you are so correct in your post.
I know tht the 1300lb QH mare I own does not tolerate much work in the extreme heat.
I also have an Arab gelding that is very hot blooded and does not get worked very much in the extreme heat. He such a forward horse that even when he is going the same distance as the other horses he is working a lot harder.
Most of the other arabs have no problem with the heat if taken slowly and in good condition. Shalom


----------

